# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Καθαρισμός νερού δεξαμενής…

## DimMani

Γεια σας  . Με τι υλικό και ποια διαδικασία , καθαρίζω το νερό της δεξαμενής . Όχι για πόσιμο , αλλά οπωσδήποτε ασφαλές . Υπάρχουν άπειρες σελίδες στο διαδίκτυο , αλλά ζητώ την εμπειρία κάποιου που το δοκίμασε . Ευχαριστώ .

----------

